# Buying Most Reptiles



## ColdThirst (Jan 1, 2008)

This was on <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.bluetongueskinks.net/care.htm">http://www.bluetongueskinks.net/care.htm</a><!-- m --> and is very informative on the blue tongues but also on a buying reptiles online and so on. There is also on this link good pet store advice and it goes on and on being really helpful. And if you go on further down on the link page, it tell you how to properly hold your skink which is the same size about as a tegu and also keeping them on a feeding schedule so you know when they have to go to the bathroom and so on, it is a great large lizzard care/advice sheet period. 

Internet purchases 
The internet is a great source to purchase (yes, when done correctly, shipping reptiles overnight is pefectly safe and is done every day). Beware of companies and web sites you are unfamiliar with or have never heard of. Read around, ask around, do a little reseach. Avoid large companies. There are many sellers who buy from international exporters (sellers/companies selling wild caught animals). Use your judgement. Look for the acronym 'CB' (captive bred), or "We only sell and breed quality captive bred reptiles", etc. Of course, people can lie...but ask for some references. Request to possibly email some of their customers. See if they have a reputable website. Avoid classifieds like: "Blue tongue skink for sale. Nice size, feeding well. $100." And that's it. Avoid that. You want friendly, well explained classifieds with an email address, phone number, and hopefully a website. If they have a nice website, it likely means they're in the BUSINESS of selling blue tongues and other reptiles. It's not just an inexperienced person that happened upon one. This can also mean however, that they sell wild caught animals. Many/most big time reptile dealers will most assuredly deal and sell wild caught animals. If a phone number is not already listed, request it! There is absolutely no reason you shouldn't be allowed to call. If they refuse to speak with you personally, are hard to get a hold of, or respond with one-liner emails, definitely move on to another ad. These types of people will not be available when you have a problem or question about your new pet. I would highly recommend calling and speaking with each and every person you consider buying from. Talk to them and get an idea of what kind of person or company they are. Don't forget pictures are a must, and your local newspaper is another good place to look. Then, you can actually go to someone's house and see them! 

Scams and Dishonesty 
I am a firm believer in the idea that an animal is worth only what it is worth to the individual, but I draw the line when a seller charges more while making an animal look more valuable than it actually is, or deliberately making the animal sound special or "one of a kind". One thing that drives me up the wall is something called "Morphs". They've gone completely out of control in the bearded dragon market, and in reality, they are nothing more than color variations given fancy nicknames to differentiate bloodlines and help the animal sell. Here is an example of a bearded dragon morph: "Red HypoRed/Orange German Giant X Chris Red". These morphs have also hit the leopard gecko market with names such as: "Super Hypo Carrot-Tail Leopard Gecko". These genetic differentiating 'nicknames' have not yet hit the world of blue tongued skinks, and I'm doing everything I can to keep it that way. While these morphs are generally accepted and commonly used in the bearded dragon community, many people are beginning to use similar tactics to sell their blue tongued skinks. For example, you could sell an average orange-colored Indonesian for $100 which would be a fair price. OR, you could slap on a name like "Orange Citrus Flaming Morph Indonesian - RARE - $400". Would this be honest? Certainly not. First of all, there is no such thing as an "orange citrus flaming" Indonesian blue tongued skink. It's simply a made up name to make the animal sound good. Secondly, the animal is not rare. The fake name however, could make it sound rare. The only "rare" blue tongued skinks in the United States are Westerns, Centralians, Blotched, and Shinglebacks. It is a rare occurrence that you will ever find an Indonesian worth over $200. The only attribute that would make an IndonesianÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?Â¬


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 1, 2008)

A well known breeders' deceptive naming of Tegus is part of the reason this site was created. We can't talk about it here, you'll have to find the "other site" to read about it. Hint - it blew up in one on my threads about Blue Tegus.

What about Ball Pythons???!!! Talk about a crapload of morphs!!! There seems to be a contest to see who can some up with the most new ones. I saw a solid purple morph going for $100,000 on KS a few months ago.

Variations are sometime very interesting but not worth 100 or more time the cost of a normal.

We have a BTS and a Leopard Gecko. I could care less if they are any kind of morph.


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 1, 2008)

Ball Pythons are the most over-morphed along with boas bar none


----------



## AB^ (Jan 1, 2008)

Personally I think Morphs are crap. Naturally occuring color phases are just fine but besides that I just dont get it. Why can poeple just not appreciate animals for what they are.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 1, 2008)

AB^ said:


> Personally I think Morphs are crap. Naturally occurring color phases are just fine but besides that I just don't get it. Why can people just not appreciate animals for what they are.


It gets to be a big problem when people inbreed to refine certain "designer" traits, morphs that aren't naturally occurring and completely unhealthy for the animal.


----------



## nat (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't even agree with breeding dogs/ cats that way (waits for people to jump on me ha ha). Its funny how people seem to want to expand certain traits so much so that it really changes the appearance (among other things) of the animal and yet people are also set against cross breeding animals that likely cross breed in the wild on their own. Strange thing, morals and ethics can be. 

as for me... I like the animal as nature made it and leave it at that. I definately agree with breeding stock that is healthy, intelligent, and preserving subspecies (as long as inbreeding was not the only means to do so) etc but I am not too concerned with creating / maintaining traits beyond that.


----------



## greentriple (Jan 1, 2008)

Everyone want something another has only different.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 1, 2008)

greentriple said:


> Everyone want something another has only different.


YES!! Why be normal???


----------



## COWHER (Jan 1, 2008)

AB^ said:


> Personally I think Morphs are crap. Naturally occuring color phases are just fine but besides that I just dont get it. Why can poeple just not appreciate animals for what they are.





DaveDragon said:


> It gets to be a big problem when people inbreed to refine certain "designer" traits, morphs that aren't naturally occurring and completely unhealthy for the animal.





nat said:


> I don't even agree with breeding dogs/ cats that way (waits for people to jump on me ha ha). Its funny how people seem to want to expand certain traits so much so that it really changes the appearance (among other things) of the animal and yet people are also set against cross breeding animals that likely cross breed in the wild on their own. Strange thing, morals and ethics can be.
> 
> as for me... I like the animal as nature made it and leave it at that. I definately agree with breeding stock that is healthy, intelligent, and preserving subspecies (as long as inbreeding was not the only means to do so) etc but I am not too concerned with creating / maintaining traits beyond that.



Wow three awesome comments.... I agree


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 1, 2008)

aside from the morphs, the link had alot of great information for me,especially since im about to be owning my first tegu here pretty soon. Not to say i would not figure out what to do eventualy, but its nice to know ahead of time.


----------



## Mike (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't mind morphs unless they're hideously inbred. Nice article.


----------



## nat (Jan 1, 2008)

cold thirst - I have read that caresheet many times over since having my 1.1 pairs of blue tongues and I think its a really awesome caresheet. I love how utterly long it is and how much collaboration went into it. Perhaps we here should get together and do the same ?


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 2, 2008)

I think we need a complete comprehensive guide to raising and caring for tegus here on the site, more than just general information, more of what to expect.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 2, 2008)

Bobby's put up alot of Sticky's. He was going to write a book but decided to give the info to the community.

Putting it all in one comprehensive care sheet does sound like a great idea!!


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 2, 2008)

A book would be cool, but also take a good while.


----------

